# [OT] shell account delle mie brame

## pinguinoferoce

Ciao,

M' è venuto in mente di farmi uno shell account (cosi per provare qualke so diverso)

solo che la maggioranza ha serie limitazione ......

Conoscete qualkuno che offre un buon shell account?

----------

## IgaRyu

Se non sei intenzionato a fare danni eccessivi posso crearti un account sul mio server.

Joe

----------

## pinguinoferoce

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Se non sei intenzionato a fare danni eccessivi posso crearti un account sul mio server.
> 
> Joe

 

Far danni io?

NN riesco neanke a farli sul mio ..........

:->

cmq ieri sera ho trovato un account su un cluster bsato su un so che si chiama openvms ....

NN è unix , i comandi assomigliano al dos

----------

## IgaRyu

VMS e' il sistema operativo della VAX... ci ho lavorato anni fa.

Comque non ho capito se ti interessa la shell o meno 

Joe

----------

## bld

Anche a me interesserebbe avere una shell su un *VMS. Piu che altro per motivi istruttivi. Ho letto parechio per questo sistema operativo e vorrei provarlo da "vicino". La Shell che hai trovato e' gratuita oppure a pagamento?

IgaRyu: Che cosa intendi per danni eccessivi?  :Razz: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

 *bld wrote:*   

> Anche a me interesserebbe avere una shell su un *VMS. Piu che altro per motivi istruttivi. Ho letto parechio per questo sistema operativo e vorrei provarlo da "vicino". La Shell che hai trovato e' gratuita oppure a pagamento?
> 
> IgaRyu: Che cosa intendi per danni eccessivi? 

 

http://deathrow.vistech.net/

è gratuita , ci sono due macchine una a 32 bit e l' altra a 64 bit .

Per danni eccessivi intendevo dire che nn riesco neanche ad entrare dentro le mie macchine (quelle che ho a casa) di nascosto ..........

Cmq ora che ho trovato questa macchina, voglio provarla ...

I comandi sono diversissimi rispetto a unix.

Mi sembra + dos , cmq mi devo documentare

----------

## IgaRyu

ho fato un salto sul server VAX ...mamma che impressioneeeeee i files con le versioni automatiche  :Smile: )) (nomefile.ext;Ver)

erano anni che non mettevo le mani su un sistema VAX  :Smile: )

Comunque per darti un aiutino a non impazzire inizialmente con le corrispondenze dei comandi usa il comando HELP .... dice quasi tutto

Joe

----------

## pinguinoferoce

NN vorrei dire un str**

ma il passaggio bash a quella di vax mi sembra enorme .

cmq mi sto documentando .....

Peccato openvms nn vada su ppc o x86 mi sarebbe piaciuto provarlo di persona e nn in remoto , cmq tra poco mi loggo -

----------

## IgaRyu

io sono gia dentro user IgaRyu per chiamarmi usa il comando 

```
phone IgaRyu
```

----------

## pinguinoferoce

mi dice che nn trova nessuno con quel nome

il mio nome è gennaio86

----------

## pinguinoferoce

okay mi stai chiamando 

cosa digito?

----------

## IgaRyu

si ti sto chiamando in fatti.. e che siamo su server diversi per chiamarmi 

```
phone MANSON::IGARYU
```

Io ti sto chiamando am pare che non rispondi  :Smile: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

che comando uso x risponderti?

----------

## IgaRyu

ahh per ripondere alla chiamata 

```
phone answer
```

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ORA?

----------

## randomaze

Per chi avesse voglia di leggere un libro in inglese:

http://www.underground-book.com/

Si parla di worm su VMS  :Wink: 

P.S. Io avevo iniziato a leggerlo sul Palm... poi ho avuto urgente bisogno bisogno di spazio sul mio (povero) m100 e così ho eliminato plucker... comuqnue dai primi capitoli merita parecchio!

P.P.S: mettere un tag [OT] nel subject del thred pare brutto?

----------

## pinguinoferoce

thx

cmq non sapevo la storia degli [ot]

----------

## bld

Irag potresti fornire qualche info su questo OS? Io ho letto da qualche parte che vax/vms e' stato usato dai siti *mil piu che altro, e costava parechio al epoca. Ha trovato qualcuno un faq/paper con i comandi analogi di UNIX su VAX? Non so ne anche come fare "ls ; uname -a ; w ; ps auwx; mkdir"  :Razz:  cmq. vedo di documentarmi anche io!! e' molto fico  :Smile: )

----------

## rota

che carini .....  :Cool:   a chuando le nozze   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ufff... io sono alla ricerca disperata di un processore alpha cosi' ci metto VMS. La mia ex scuola ne aveva diversi ma non sono mai riuscito a stuccarne uno  :Sad: .

----------

## pinguinoferoce

cercalo su e-bay

----------

